# Egg Share at the Lister?



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi There

Is anyone doing eggshare at the Lister Clinic?

DH and i are considering a cycle there and wondered if anyone could help with information?

Thanks


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

HI

I've egg shared at the Lister 4 times - most recently in the past month - I could not recomend them enough.

How can I help?

Nic x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for replying Nic - congrats on your baby and also on the new bump!

We are waiting on IVF through the NHS having been trying for a while - we have male factor but i have tested okay on all fronts.  I'm considering a private cycle of IVF and was looking at the Lister - i was also considering sharing my eggs.  

Could you tell me how the process works?  I was wondering how it works financially as well - i.e. if you don't produce enough to share do you then pay the full price?  I have been losing weight to qualify for IVF through the NHS (they put us on the list and i've been very good!) - do you happen to know what the BMI/health restrictions are?

Sorry for the gazillion and one questions - it's always easier to speak to someone who has been through it all rather than reading a leaflet!

Thanks, Rachelle x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Rachelle
Thanks! early days but fingers crossed eh.

From consultation to starting at the Lister is at least 3 months as you have to have a lot of blood tests, one of them takes about 6 weeks for the results to come back but the reason for the 3 month wait is having to have 2x HIV and HEP b+c tests done 3 months apart. So if you are seriously thinking of sharing best bet is to ring the Lister and get a list of what bloods new doing and go and see your GP to get them done asap. The sooner you get the first HIV and HEP bloods done the sooner you can get the second lot done and get started!

At the Lister you need 8 eggs to share. If they dont expect you to get 8 come day of collection you get a choice to donate all or keep all. If you donate all you get a free go all to yourself including freezing if applicable.  If you decide to keep all they charge you a minimum of £1000 (this is fairly new as they used to let you keep them all at no charge but would exclude you from taking part in sharing again)

I'm not sure about BMI but I think I may have seen something about 30 somewhere? Im not sure if there is any other tests they like you to do now to check your ovary reserves - when I started sharing they just went on your FSH but now Im a proven sharer they welcome me with open arms  

What else??  erm, minds gone blank, I first shared over two years ago and once you are 'in the system' its much easier to get going again, just have a up to date HIV and HEP bloods and hormone profile and away you go!

Oh, IVF is free including all your drugs but extras like ICSI, Blasts, Freezing are costly - probably more expensive than other clinics.  Think ICSI is about £1300, blasts are £560 and not sure about freezing as never had any embies to freeze.

I think you may need to look into whether if you do egg sharing you will loose your place on the NHS list - I dont know how that works.

I am really please I chose the Lister though - think they are FAB.  The nurses are very busy though and you rarely get an answer on the phone - but they do always ring back.

Anything else you want to know then give me a shout
x


----------

